# Big 10 top 10



## SheriffKilla

Since Draftexpress.com is doing this and Im bored right now especially until I get Eurobasket video Im gonna do top 10 prospect for the major conferences and some Mid Major prospects as well
this is the first list for the Big Ten conference
Lemme know if you want a scouting report for any player or have any questions
Also the difference between mine and DX is I will also include freshmen even though Im not up on ALL the freshmen Ive seen most of the top ones

1. Evan Turner 
2. JaJuan Johnson 
3. Manny Harris
4. William Buford
5. Kalin Lucas
6. Royce White
7. Delvon Roe
8. DeShawn Sims
9. Mike Davis
10. Kevin Coble 

I almost put JaJuan Johnson at number 1 here but when Im making my mock he doesnt even come into top 20 but Turner is easily top 10... its weird like that
I havent seen enough of Buford to really be sure about his ranking but he for sure has talent
Royce White is the most talented freshmen in the Big 10 easily (unless Im forgetting someone)
Kevin Coble is pretty underrated 
He is similar to Hummel but I think has more of an NBA game than Hummel thats why I have him above Robbie


----------



## HB

Really mediocre group of players. Evan Turner is the only guy I want on my team on that list. Robbie Hummel should be in the top 10 though, he's got a Ryan Anderson type skillset.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Im pretty high on Singleton personally I just think he has a lot of untapped skills and really will make a big jump this season without Toney Douglas

Shumpert is not anywhere on this list IMO

Not too high on the guy definatly he has his moments but way too incosistent at this point


----------



## TM

What a disappointing year from Sims and Harris.

I think Kalin Lucas should move up the list.


----------



## Nimreitz

I've always been impressed by DeShawn Sims when I see him. He's usually the only guy that shows up against Wisconsin. I'd rank him a little higher. Manny Harris much lower. Royce White not on the board. Kalin Lucas in the top 3. Coble definitely not on the board. Leuer somewhere on there. I'm also intrigued by Draymond Green, so I might slot him in at 10. If this is just a college list, I'd throw Draymond Green way up there, but since this has to do with the NBA I'll put him at 10 and kind of "draft and follow" like they do in MLB. Just putting him on there to see what he does.

Oh you did this in September. Well whatever, that's how I would update the list.


----------



## HKF

Big Ten doesn't have much NBA talent. That's just a fact. I think after Turner, maybe Ralph Sampson III could be a future NBA starter (if he keeps improving).


----------



## SheriffKilla

Nimreitz said:


> I've always been impressed by DeShawn Sims when I see him. He's usually the only guy that shows up against Wisconsin. I'd rank him a little higher. Manny Harris much lower. Royce White not on the board. Kalin Lucas in the top 3. Coble definitely not on the board. Leuer somewhere on there. I'm also intrigued by Draymond Green, so I might slot him in at 10. If this is just a college list, I'd throw Draymond Green way up there, but since this has to do with the NBA I'll put him at 10 and kind of "draft and follow" like they do in MLB. Just putting him on there to see what he does.
> 
> Oh you did this in September. Well whatever, that's how I would update the list.


^^^ That is an fjkdsi endorsed update, ladies and gentleman.
Agree with all of that. Good job, nim.
And BTW, when I put Coble I probably meant Shurna.


----------



## Nimreitz

Nah, go back and look at Coble's stats last year. Coble was Shurna before Shurna was Shurna. Northwestern is going to be sneaky next year with Shurna a year older and Coble back from injury after getting a medical redshirt this year in what should have been his senior year; not to mention Michael Thompson is a solid college point guard and will be a 4 year starter next season, and I kinda like Luca Mirkovic too. Honestly, NW would have probably made the Tournament this year with Coble healthy, but if you told me I could have Coble this year or next year, I'd take next year. The rest of the good players will have another year of experience, and it's not like Coble's game requires that much athleticism.

So... I guess the list now would be:

1. Evan Turner
2. Kalin Lucas
3. JaJuan Johnson
4. DeShawn Sims
5. Manny Harris
6. Demetri McCamey
7. Jon Leuer
8. Maurice Creek
9. Robbie Hummell
10. Draymond Green

Again, I'm really uncertain about Draymond Green in the NBA. He's a very good rebounder, and is one of the most aware post players I've seen in a long time. 10/8/3 in 25 minutes is really really impressive. If his rebounding makes a jump next year, and I have no reason to doubt that it will, I could see him as a rich man's Paul Milsap. Their defensive rebounding is comparable, but what has always set Milsap apart is his offensive rebounding; it will be interesting if Draymond starts picking it up on the offensive glass.


----------



## HB

Oh wow HKF said Sampson III could be an NBA player, man that guy is a straight bum. So weak. White, Westbrook and Nolan are better players, but not even sure if they are D-league, talk less NBA players. White's the closest thing to NBA on that team. Hummel is most definitely an NBA player, but since he's out for the season, he might come back for his senior season.


----------



## Nimreitz

Sampson blocks shots, can score okay, and isn't a bad rebounder. I don't know, maybe I'm being swayed by his name and HKF's post. Anyone else on that Minnesota team: stay away from. No one seems to have the talent and the attitude necessary to make the NBA. Royce White is a symptom of something very very wrong with that program. Sampson at least seems committed to improving his game. Also, that rotation is way too big for anyone to emerge; I count 9-10 guys playing significant minutes each game. That's stupid. Especially when you consider that Royce White was going to play too. Anyway, Sampson is at least improving his game, but yes he's way too soft at this point for the league.

Yeah, **** it, I'll put Hummell at #9. Sampson was a mistake.

EDIT: Hey HB, check it out, I don't have Hughes on there! I'm not an insufferable homer I tell ya!!


----------



## HB

Well Hughes is better than Leuer, Mccamey and Green.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Well Hughes is better than Leuer, Mccamey and Green.


Nope. And saying he's better than McCamey is nonsense. Not even debatable IMO.


----------



## coolpohle

Here is my list for whatever it's worth:

1. Evan Turner
2. Kalin Lucas
3. Manny Harris
4. Robbie Hummel
5. Maurice Creek
6. JaJuan Johnson
7. William Buford
8. Talor Battle
9. DeShawn Sims
10. John Shurna

I think one potential darkhorse down the road is Northwestern freshman Drew Crawford. 6-5 SG that many BCS schools seemed to have overlooked. Averaging 11 PPG and shooting 36% from deep. He dropped 25 on Michigan earlier this season.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Nimreitz said:


> Nah, go back and look at Coble's stats last year. Coble was Shurna before Shurna was Shurna. Northwestern is going to be sneaky next year with Shurna a year older and Coble back from injury after getting a medical redshirt this year in what should have been his senior year; not to mention Michael Thompson is a solid college point guard and will be a 4 year starter next season, and I kinda like Luca Mirkovic too. Honestly, NW would have probably made the Tournament this year with Coble healthy, but if you told me I could have Coble this year or next year, I'd take next year. The rest of the good players will have another year of experience, and it's not like Coble's game requires that much athleticism.
> 
> So... I guess the list now would be:
> 
> 1. Evan Turner
> 2. Kalin Lucas
> 3. JaJuan Johnson
> 4. DeShawn Sims
> 5. Manny Harris
> 6. Demetri McCamey
> 7. Jon Leuer
> 8. Maurice Creek
> 9. Robbie Hummell
> 10. Draymond Green
> 
> Again, I'm really uncertain about Draymond Green in the NBA. He's a very good rebounder, and is one of the most aware post players I've seen in a long time. 10/8/3 in 25 minutes is really really impressive. If his rebounding makes a jump next year, and I have no reason to doubt that it will, I could see him as a rich man's Paul Milsap. Their defensive rebounding is comparable, but what has always set Milsap apart is his offensive rebounding; it will be interesting if Draymond starts picking it up on the offensive glass.


I like the list but you gotta have Buford somewhere up there and I dont know about McCamey on the list at all, especially that high...
Another difference between Green and Millsap is Millsap was/is a pretty damn good defender... Green Im not so sure about at this point...
Really tough to rate Hummel at this point but my list would be something like
1. Evan Turner
2. Kalin Lucas
3. Manny Harris
4. JaJuan Johnson
5. DeShawn Sims
6. Maurice Creek
7. William Buford
8. Robbie Hummel
9. Jon Leuer
10. Draymond Green

Honestly Im not a big Lucas fan but the Big 10 doesnt have that much NBA wise and I give him the benefit of the doubt because you and CP seem to like him as 2nd


----------



## Nimreitz

fjkdsi said:


> Honestly Im not a big Lucas fan but the Big 10 doesnt have that much NBA wise and I give him the benefit of the doubt because you and CP seem to like him as 2nd


To be honest, I'm not the biggest Kalin fan either. The league just lacks NBA talent.


----------



## HB

Wait you guys really think Green and Lucas are better prospects than Morgan? All 3 of them arent standout NBA prospects by the way, but Morgan has the build and NBA athleticism. If Green's an NBA prospect, what about Lauderdale on OSU?


----------



## HKF

Morgan is garbage that's why. Four year player who has yet to do anything but be about potential.


----------



## HB

Seems like thats symbolic of MSU players, Cleaves, Ager, Brown, Suton, Davis. The guy recruits hard nosed players who as far as I am concerned dont blow anyone out the water, it took Brown a good while to find a niche in the NBA.


----------



## coolpohle

There isn't anyone you can really put ahead of Lucas.


----------



## coolpohle

HKF said:


> Morgan is garbage that's why. Four year player who has yet to do anything but be about potential.


He had a very nice sophomore year. Regressed the last two seasons, imo.


----------



## SheriffKilla

coolpohle said:


> He had a very nice sophomore year. Regressed the last two seasons, imo.


Yep hopefully Green continues to get better and not to do the same thing and peak as a college sophmore


----------



## zagsfan20

HB said:


> Seems like thats symbolic of MSU players, Cleaves, Ager, Brown, Suton, Davis. The guy recruits hard nosed players who as far as I am concerned dont blow anyone out the water, it took Brown a good while to find a niche in the NBA.


Izzo's a perfect example of a coach who gets in players who fit his system. I think he's a damn good coach.


----------



## HB

> DraftExpress
> 
> Michigan's DeShawn Sims rejected his Portsmouth invitation. I guess he's giving up on this NBA thing and headed straight to Europe instead.


....


----------



## Nimreitz

On the Big Ten Network there's a behind the scenes show and they showed Michigan in the locker room after a particularly devastating loss and aparantly Sims said something like "I don't even want to think about playing basketball." So shot in the dark here, maybe he just doesn't like basketball anymore. He got a free education at a damn good school and I'm sure a booster would get him a nice job coming out of college. This would probably be a better theory if he got a business degree instead of a General Studies degree, but I don't really see the difference between General Studies and any other liberal art.

I wasn't in a position to make any money from it, but I can understand getting burned out on a sport; I stopped playing soccer for about a year when I was 18 because I just didn't want to do it for awhile.


----------



## bball2223

Nimreitz said:


> Nah, go back and look at Coble's stats last year. Coble was Shurna before Shurna was Shurna. Northwestern is going to be sneaky next year with Shurna a year older and Coble back from injury after getting a medical redshirt this year in what should have been his senior year; not to mention Michael Thompson is a solid college point guard and will be a 4 year starter next season, and I kinda like Luca Mirkovic too. Honestly, NW would have probably made the Tournament this year with Coble healthy, but if you told me I could have Coble this year or next year, I'd take next year. The rest of the good players will have another year of experience, and it's not like Coble's game requires that much athleticism.
> 
> So... I guess the list now would be:
> 
> 1. Evan Turner
> 2. Kalin Lucas
> 3. JaJuan Johnson
> 4. DeShawn Sims
> 5. Manny Harris
> 6. Demetri McCamey
> 7. Jon Leuer
> 8. Maurice Creek
> 9. Robbie Hummell
> 10. Draymond Green
> 
> Again, I'm really uncertain about Draymond Green in the NBA. He's a very good rebounder, and is one of the most aware post players I've seen in a long time. 10/8/3 in 25 minutes is really really impressive. If his rebounding makes a jump next year, and I have no reason to doubt that it will, I could see him as a rich man's Paul Milsap. Their defensive rebounding is comparable, but what has always set Milsap apart is his offensive rebounding; it will be interesting if Draymond starts picking it up on the offensive glass.



No William Buford?


----------



## coolpohle

bball2223 said:


> No William Buford?


lol...and Nim says I can't evaluate NBA talent.


----------



## bball2223

People need to start talking about Demetri McCamey as an NBA prospect. He can create one on one, he can shoot and he can pass. I think he is better than Kalin Lucas on the college level. Lucas athletic ability will probably give him a better chance on the pro level, but I think with his ball-handling and shooting he can find a spot in the league as a backup.


----------



## coolpohle

bball2223 said:


> People need to start talking about Demetri McCamey as an NBA prospect. He can create one on one, he can shoot and he can pass. I think he is better than Kalin Lucas.


McCamey is no better than Battle, and nobody seems to talk about Talor.


----------



## bball2223

coolpohle said:


> McCamey is no better than Battle, and nobody seems to talk about Talor.


I like Battle too (even started a thread for him last year) and I think all 3 of those guys (Lucas, McCamey, Battle) could find a place in the NBA. I'm just kind of surprised at the lack of talk about McCamey, but I seem to always catch him during his games he plays well. I'll be sure to follow him more next season.


----------



## coolpohle

I might have mentioned this earlier, but depending when you watch McCamey, he can look like the best player in the Big Ten. Then there are times like today when he shoots 3-11 from deep and turns the ball over six times. He's a good player, but he's just way too inconsistent for my liking.


----------



## bball2223

coolpohle said:


> I might have mentioned this earlier, but depending when you watch McCamey, he can look like the best player in the Big Ten. Then there are times like today when he shoots 3-11 from deep and turns the ball over six times. He's a good player, but he's just way too inconsistent for my liking.


I saw this game (mainly 2nd half), the game at Wisconsin and the Michigan State game at the Breslin center. I guess I'm jumping the gun a bit, so I'll monitor him more next year. He just looks like a guy to me who can carve out a career in the league, but I'll see how he plays next year.


----------



## coolpohle

McCamey tore us up @ Wisconsin. He was phenomenal.


----------



## bball2223

coolpohle said:


> McCamey tore us up @ Wisconsin. He was phenomenal.


That two game stretch of @MSU and @Wisconsin he was playing outstanding. He played really good in the 2nd half today. I try to watch 3 games before I get too excited about a prospect, looks like I caught 3 of the best ones for McCamey. I'll be sure to watch him quite a bit next year seeing as I live in Michigan and get access to a lot of Big 10 basketball.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I'm really surprised that E'Twan Moore's name isn't mentioned here. Not a remarkable athlete, but locks it down on the defensive end, handles the ball well, creates his own shot...

He needs to get more consistent with his perimeter stroke. If he can do that, I think he's an NBA combo guard for sure. He's the type of guard that is catching on in the NBA. 

As for Draymond Green, this guy is a 6'6 CENTER. Awesome college player, odds are extremely against him making it in the NBA. Chuck Hayes is the only similar player I can think of that's even made a roster, and he was in tip-top shape. Green would need to lose 50 lbs in the offseason at least.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Craig Smith is about the same size and of course Ben Wallace
And Green is a PF, he isnt strictly a Center
He can shoot mid range and is a top notch passer
The problem is defense with his height you need to be a pretty good defender to get minutes as a big man and he is no Hayes or Wallace but he can be a Craig Smith type bringing in some instant offense/rebounding against 2nd units
Not the scorer Smith is but a better passer and could turn into a better rebounder


----------



## coolpohle

Moore had a much better year this season. Don't love him, don't hate him.


----------



## HKF

Craig Smith was a hell of a lot better than Green is. I mean the guy was practically 20/10 at BC. Green is a role player at this level.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Not by much, imo
Green is only 25 minutes a game and is still Sophmore
Sure, Craig Smith didnt show much progression from Freshman to Senior but doesnt mean Green wont
Smith is/was a better scorer no doubt but Green has the potential to be a better rebounder and is already a much better passer
Smith is a better athlete though, Greens athletic ability is a question mark at his weight


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Geez Craig Smith and Draymond Green aren't even close. Smith on a different level as an athlete and post scorer, also was always more capable of making the transition to more skill/perimeter oriented game.


----------



## SheriffKilla

SheriffKilla said:


> Since Draftexpress.com is doing this and Im bored right now especially until I get Eurobasket video Im gonna do top 10 prospect for the major conferences and some Mid Major prospects as well
> this is the first list for the Big Ten conference
> Lemme know if you want a scouting report for any player or have any questions
> Also the difference between mine and DX is I will also include freshmen even though Im not up on ALL the freshmen Ive seen most of the top ones
> 
> 1. Evan Turner
> 2. JaJuan Johnson
> 3. Manny Harris
> 4. William Buford
> 5. Kalin Lucas
> 6. Royce White
> 7. Delvon Roe
> 8. DeShawn Sims
> 9. Mike Davis
> 10. Kevin Coble
> 
> I almost put JaJuan Johnson at number 1 here but when Im making my mock he doesnt even come into top 20 but Turner is easily top 10... its weird like that
> I havent seen enough of Buford to really be sure about his ranking but he for sure has talent
> Royce White is the most talented freshmen in the Big 10 easily (unless Im forgetting someone)
> Kevin Coble is pretty underrated
> He is similar to Hummel but I think has more of an NBA game than Hummel thats why I have him above Robbie


Well Evan Turner was the only Big 10 player to be drafted last year but I think DeShawn Sims and Manny Harris deserve a shot and will get one somewhere.
Buford, JaJuan Johnson are back in the Big 10 this year and have a chance to be 1st round picks next year. Royce White, wow....


----------



## Nimreitz

Draymond Green can shoot now. I really think he will deserve a shot by the time he graduates. Still got 1.5 years left at MSU.


----------



## Nimreitz

We didn't get a list at the beginning of the year, but I'm almost certain that Jereme Richmond, Freshman at Illinois would have made an appearance. There's some massive drama going on with him; he missed practice on Thursday and Friday for "personal reasons" and didn't make the trip to Wisconsin. There was a "Richmond to transfer" tweet, but it was deleted and then explicitly retracted from an Illinois beat reporter.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I made a list for BIG 10 this year. Its on 2nd page of this forum. Didnt have Richmond on it though.


----------



## Chaquan

He usually is the only guy to show on Wisconsin. I think he's ranked Chanel Bags Outlet higher. Manny Harris is much lower. Royce White is not on the board. Kalin Lucas in the top.


----------



## Nimreitz

So... what do you think about Draymond Green now?


----------



## Nimreitz

Nimreitz said:


> So... what do you think about Draymond Green now?


OR NOW!?

It's eerie how good I've been at this shit over the years.


----------

